# T.V's in Reserve messes



## rounder (26 Oct 2004)

Alright... I just want a consensus on what people think. Are TV's in messes (on parade nights) good or bad?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (26 Oct 2004)

I'm old fashioned.  TVs in TV rooms are fine - they are never appropriate in the Mess at large.

Harumph says the old fart...


----------



## Northern Touch (26 Oct 2004)

NO.  I think it would take away from the mess experience.  Why sit and watch Tv when you can drink and complain? >


----------



## rounder (26 Oct 2004)

> Why sit and watch Tv when you can drink and complain?




Exactly, and we bitch because we care


----------



## Gunnerlove (26 Oct 2004)

Having a TV in the mess is fine. Having the TV on in the mess after a parade night is a bad idea because it distracts the troops from the important tasks of b****ing about the army and drinking (aka bonding).


----------



## Pikache (26 Oct 2004)

Or you could have TV on, watch Most Extreme Elimination Challenge while getting drunk and mocking the contestants. 

Troops will always swap stories... no matter what they are doing.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Oct 2004)

TVs are necessary for other bonding events; when Calgary was in the Stanley Cup Finals, our NCOs even let us off work early to go watch the games.   Grey Cup parties and the like are appropriate for messes as well.   Simpsons reruns after parade - not for me, but better than the loud shitty heavy metal music they tend to play otherwise.


----------



## pegged (26 Oct 2004)

Yea I admit the T.V. was nice during the games, Michael. I don't generally go into the other room where the TV is, but I did the other night to watch the training from the weekend before, and a British SAS thing.


----------



## pbi (27 Oct 2004)

When I was Home Station PMC in Calgary, this issue came up and I am glad to say that we did not fall into the trap of putting the TV in the bar area: IMHO a huge mistake. Instead, we put it in the TV room where it belongs. The Mess (especially the  bar....) is to relax, talk, meet visitors, etc. We do not need some idiot, eyes rivetted on the idiot box, yelling out every thirty seconds; "Hey you guys-SHUTUP- I can't hear the game..."

TVs have their place but not as the centrepiece of our Mess life. Cheers.


----------



## Korus (27 Oct 2004)

Speaking for my reserve JR Mess, we do have a TV, as well as bar, pool etc all in the same large room. Yes, sometimes the TV is on after parade nights, but even when it is most of the troops still sit down and shoot the <vulgarity> as opposed to being hooked on the TV. So I can't say it's that bad.

If it does hit the point where troops sit down and watch TV as opposed to shooting the shit after a parade night, then there's a problem, but I don't see it heading that way any time soon, at least in my mess...

Just my $0.02 Canadian, no refund.


----------



## Brad Sallows (27 Oct 2004)

I assume you mean "television", not "transvestite".  (For amusement, read all of the above using the alternate interpretation.)


----------



## spacelord (27 Oct 2004)

TELEVISIONS are not a problem, loud music is.  How are you supposed you have a conversation when you can't even hear the people over the music.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (27 Oct 2004)

RoyalHighlandFusilier said:
			
		

> Or you could have TV on, watch Most Extreme Elimination Challenge while getting drunk and mocking the contestants.
> 
> Troops will always swap stories... no matter what they are doing.




SOOOO many nights of doing that, and then thinking of ways that we could hold our own MXC in the armouries without getting caught(remember, drunk)....lmao too much fun





> I assume you mean "television", not "transvestite".  (For amusement, read all of the above using the alternate interpretation.)




LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dutchie (27 Oct 2004)

Our Mess (the Seafoth Jr. Ranks) has two rooms: the main bar area and the 'Corporals Lounge' (or 'Shag pit' if you like a challenge on party nights). They both have tvs, but the one in the Cpls Lounge is the good one, and the only one that's really used. If the Canucks are playing that night, we might turn on the TV to see the highlights, but the volume stays off (unless it's the Playoffs), and the music (Motorhead, Old Metallica, etc) says LOUD. 

We had an issue a few years ago where we had guys watching tv and/or reading stupid magazines (Esprit de Corps) instead of talking and getting to know the rest of the troops. We harangued them for it and eventually they realized the Mess is a lot more fun when you are with the rest of us, drinking and carousing and generally doing unhealthy things. 

we do have a TV, as well as bar, pool etc all in the same large room.

You have a pool in your mess? Holy crap!.....oh, I suppose you mean a pool TABLE. If we had one of those, we would probably break the cues over someones head, throw the balls onto the Sgts/WOs Mess balcony, and use the table to shag girls at mess parties. We would be better served to buy broom handles and camp cots, and gather stones from the parking lot. 

Does any other Res Jr. Ranks Mess have pool tables? Is it still standing?


----------



## beach_bum (27 Oct 2004)

Once upon a time....there was a pool table in the Seaforth Jr Rank's Mess.  Exactly what you figured would happen....did.  Hence...no pool table any more.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Oct 2004)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Once upon a time....there was a pool table in the Seaforth Jr Rank's Mess.   Exactly what you figured would happen....did.   Hence...no pool table any more.



Did he call the next morning, at least?


----------



## beach_bum (27 Oct 2004)

I gave him a fake number.     I heard that he broke your heart.  LOL


----------



## QORvanweert (28 Oct 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> I really think they're unnecessary if you're in the Reserves.   You're at your Regiment/Corps for 2 hours a week, and during that time you should be training.   What are you going to do in 2 hours besides to training?   If they're only there for 2 hours a week then they need to be doing training the whole time, so I don't think they should be there.
> 
> ARMYboi69


and how about the all the time that you spend in the mess afterwards?? it is easily double to training timing and the ONLY time you are allowed to drink in uniform, having a TV(transvestite, I mean television) can act as a great conversational piece as long as no one is really watching it....


----------



## spacelord (28 Oct 2004)

I don't know what unit you are in, but we train for 3 hours, and then we go to the mess. after the training time.


----------



## QORvanweert (28 Oct 2004)

spacelord said:
			
		

> I don't know what unit you are in, but we train for 3 hours, and then we go to the mess. after the training time.


rougly the same here, I think that Spaceboi is a cadet...


----------



## Phillman (28 Oct 2004)

On a parade night I usually spend just as much, if not more, time in the mess than actual training. This includes the time before we start training for the night as well as the time spent after dismissal. 

As for the T.V., its usually on but hardly anyone really watches it, unless of course Wild On is on. ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Oct 2004)

If i'm on break and I don't want to stand around getting in the way of officers or get put on a work party I'll head up to the mess and have a seat, maybe watch a bit of simpsons or CNN.

I know I've seen guys bitch out other guys for watching TV instead of crowding around the bar. I figure if someone is sitting down *IN* the mess watching TV having a coke or a bag of chips who cares.

Also I think it's better to have people in the mess watching TV and maybe have to send someone up to call the guys down to work instead of trying to track everyone down. Plus if *I* need a work party i know where to find people


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Oct 2004)

My 'Two Bob' - For Armyboi69, There is more to a parade night than a few hours of work, and the Army is more than a job, its a lifestyle, and socially the ORs meet at the JRs for a few drinks, and socialising, and yes there is a TV too. 

If there is a TV or some pool tables and a lounge with some comfy soft places to lay back, who really cares. TVs are ther for a number of reasons such as sporting events, etc. Plus video nights and the rest of it.

Its all about being social and blowing off a bit of steam. I remember my days in the Regina Grn ORs Mess. The place was open 5 or 6 nights a week (and later on Sunday afternoons), and was the hub social centre for 6 Units. 

I remember the wicked and wild theme parties, such as Halloween, Christmas, Grey Cup, toga parties, winter beach themes, etc. This is not including change of comd parades, 11 Nov, and other days such as St Barbara, etc. That mess made $$$$, which bought a new bigger TV and a stereo, and the latest bar stuff at the time (1980s).

It was always packed, and was a mecca for meeting heaps university girls, who were 'invites' at all the social functions. For me as a younger bloke it was my second home, TV pool table and the lot of it.

I was back there in July of this year, and it had not changed much. It smelled the same (stale beer and funk), but appeared smaller than I remembered.

So, Armyboi69, I know you are only a 14 yr old right now, but when you get to be 16 or 17, and should you join the Militia, and get to be a paying mess member, I too ensure you'll enjoy the Mess, and will sit back like anyone else and watch TV.

Currently in our SGTs and WOs Mess, we have a TV and a stereo, as does the JR's Mess too. every time I am in there, they are always on.

Frankly I have never been in a proper Mess that did not have a TV, and I have darkened a few Messes in my almost 29 years of service  . 


Regards,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Oct 2004)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I'm old fashioned.   TVs in TV rooms are fine - they are never appropriate in the Mess at large.
> 
> Harumph says the old fart...


This old fart agrees with you, Phrttttt*
Oh no there goes the colostomy bag!!


----------



## pbi (29 Oct 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> This old fart agrees with you, Phrttttt*
> Oh no there goes the colostomy bag!!



My position exactly.TV for those who need it, conversation for those who don't, with the Mess arranged to accomodate both. Even a relatively small Mess can be set up in this way. Cheers


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Oct 2004)

Yup nothing worse like trying to have a pint and a conversation and competing with Hockey Louts!!


----------



## pbi (29 Oct 2004)

Roger that! I have a particular irritating brother-in-law, who, upon arrival at any family gathering, immediately plops his fat arse in front of the living room TV, cranks up the game, then starts yelling at everybody else to shut up and get out of his way so he can see the screen. I don't want to see this sort of BS in the Mess. Cheers.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Oct 2004)

I think it's important to take into consideration the difference between reserve and regular force mess's.

A regular force soldier will probably have access to a few different options. He can head over to the mess (probably in a different building), he can head over a TV room or he can probably go over to a canteen (which might also serve as a TV room).  In the reserves our mess is going to be in a corner of the armories. It's a mess, TV room and canteen all in one for us. We can head to the mess for 5 or 10 minutes where as in the force i don't think many people just drop by for 10 minutes, considering it's in another building.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (29 Oct 2004)

Wait till you're old enough, join the reserves, and you'll find out. Until then, feel free to ask questions but don't make judgements on stuff you know nothing about.


----------



## dutchie (29 Oct 2004)

ARMYBoi:

Here it is, listen up.

Reservist arrive for a parade night one night a week (say Thursdays). We start at say, 1930, train until 2230 (if not later), and then we are free to go. 

AFTER WE ARE DISMISSED, we all head up to the Mess, on our own time, and socialize, carouse, drink, and generally have a good time.

We don't forgo training to go 'play games'. It is not called a 'canteen' (there is one in the regs, but it's still not a mess), and we don't call it a 'Corps' - we call it the 'Unit' or Regiment'.

As previously advised, post all you like, but keep your judgements about something you know less than nothing about to yourself. Remember you have two ears and one mouth - you should therefore be listening twice as much as you speak.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Oct 2004)

When I didn't have a vehicle i used to walk over to my armories on a thursday night after work, i'd get there around 5:30 or 6. I'd shower shave get dressed then hang out in the mess for an hour watching TV before training.  I used to always go in eairly and hang out, see who was there. Now I drive 2 hours into work every thursday. I don't want to get to work right at 7 so i give myself lots of time to relax and get ready, again i'll spend time in the mess. After work it's the same thing. Hang out, relax, have a drink and catch up on whats going on with friends.

If your on a course you can head to the mess to study your notes.(before work, after work or during a break) Go over lesson plans, go over the parts of the C6, radio proceedure, recruits can head there to study or more importantly, keep out of the way. Some units have people in work doing administration stuff. Your 2 hours of work can actually be as much as 6 hours for some people.


----------



## bossi (30 Oct 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> Well then *please* explain to me what you do that you even need a mess... If you're there for 3 (sorry... to my knowledge Reservists at my unit trained for 2, but I could be wrong) hours a night, then why do you want to be at the Canteen or playing games?   What do you do every Parade Night?



Have you ever heard the expression "seen but not heard" ... ?  Try it.
Another one is "better to remain silent and appear ignorant, than to speak and remove all doubt".

You're welcome to ask clearly articulated questions, with the proviso that you cease and desist from making erroneous statements and assumptions (i.e. just ask the question - don't add "... I heard that ...").

The mess is a place for adult peers to relax and socialise after work - it's their "home", not an imitation of a commercial canteen/snack bar/restaurant/whatever.  It's a venue for "brothers-in-arms" to share friendly discussion, advice, debate, and entertainment.


----------



## rounder (30 Oct 2004)

> Have you ever heard the expression "seen but not heard" ... ?  Try it.
> Another one is "better to remain silent and appear ignorant, than to speak and remove all doubt".
> 
> You're welcome to ask clearly articulated questions, with the proviso that you cease and desist from making erroneous statements and assumptions (i.e. just ask the question - don't add "... I heard that ...").
> ...




Right on Bossi


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2004)

I think this armyboi69 is just trying to stir shyte, and I regret even responding to his post :

Wes


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Oct 2004)

Quote from armyboi,
_and I'm just here to post like anyone else..._

I think you will find though is that most are here not so much to post as they are here to read and learn.
...and if there is one thing the staff here prides ourselves on is the amount of correct info that is presented here.
Check out some profiles and you will see that you have more posts than some that have been here for years[and some of those are moderators]
Just try spending a few days reading instead of posting and you will see what I mean.
Thanks


----------



## Korus (30 Oct 2004)

> My position exactly.TV for those who need it, conversation for those who don't, with the Mess arranged to accomodate both. Even a relatively small Mess can be set up in this way. Cheers



I agree... My mess, which I described eariler, although only one room, is set up with the TV in a corner and a couple of couches around it, but tables/chairs set up  throughout the rest of the mess for shooting the shit. Good times  ;D


----------



## QORvanweert (31 Oct 2004)

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> I am here mainly to try and get an early education about some things I can expect for the Reserves.


Armyboi69, I do not want to just give you ****, but this should be your first lesson ever if you want to survive the CF without some EXTREMELY fit staff member constantly making you do PT; don't ever talk, don't ever ask a question to a superior that someone else can answer for you and never ever ever make generalisations/assumptions about something. if you do then they will make you and your entire section/platoon suffer greatly for it. thus said, good luck but remember, these are the nicest people you are ever going to meet in/related-to the CF, once you are in that uniform and subject to CSD, QR&O, and a bunch of others then will get a chance to practise what you have apparently read.


----------



## pbi (31 Oct 2004)

> if you do then they will make you and your entire section/platoon suffer greatly for it.


.

Really.....? And what happened to our "policy" on collective punishment?  Cheers


----------



## pbi (1 Nov 2004)

Perhaps we should just lay off ARMYboi69 for a bit. I think the point has been made. We all make mistakes. Cheers.


----------



## rounder (1 Nov 2004)

Yeah... so  I started this post saying TV's in reserve messes... anyone else have anything to say??


----------



## Spr.Earl (1 Nov 2004)

When I first joined in 76 we had no T.V. in the Mess but when we did get one we put it out of the way so it did not interfere with those who just wanted to chat, but if needed we dragged it into the bar when there was something on that every one wanted to watch.i.e Stanley Cup Final,Grey Cup etc.


----------



## REZTEEN (2 Nov 2004)

hehehehe im 16 so i cant drink i just love to sit and listen to all the storys thats what is all about for me, and the fact my section mates shoot me down all time for having not been to basic yet so i just sit there and get shelled. i dont care if theres a T.V. in there or not


----------

